# Warning left hand drive sticker



## Jojoxie (May 5, 2009)

Hi, Anyone know where I can get a Warning left hand drive sticker? The ones on ebay are too small and I can't find any others apart from military stencils. Cheers.


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Yellow pages for a local graphics firm? Should be a few up there. Several on E Bay will do to order as well.


----------



## skylark_irl (Nov 10, 2008)

Why not print one up in Word and stick it to the back window?

But do you really think it will work? Tailgaters will still tailgate just to be able to read the sign!

I'm at a loss though to understand why you really need one - after all, whichever side of the van you sit, you still have to follow the rules of the road - there is not exemption to rules for you - (BTW - I drive a "lefty" too!)


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Warning left hand drive :shaking2:

Warning Air brakes ](*,)

Warning kids on board =P~

Warning new driver :happy3:

Warning running in :badairday:

Warning this vehicle is limited to 56 mph :^o

etc. etc. etc

I'm confused, how do the drivers of these vehicles want me to react to these endless warning stickers?????? :help:

I was folowing a "kids in the back car" today and thought to myself, I'm glad you told me that as I was just about to ram into the back of you, but now I'll pick on someone else :wink:

Sorry for rant, and to answer your question, try here..... (4"x6")

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350199293803&indexURL=


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi

Local DIY shop, mine sold large black self adhesive letters. I simply stuck 'LHD' on the back and trusted anyone interested (and not having a rant !) to work it out for themselves.
For the sake of 3 letters if it helps stops some idiot doing something daft because it aroused his interest, then it's pennies well spent (I suppose you might say rant over !)

Mike


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ive got a sticker of a donkey on mine.
Can`t make my mind up whether it is warning of Slow vehicle
or Ass of a driver

Dave P


----------



## Jojoxie (May 5, 2009)

Most vehicle drivers and their passengers can look after themselves but vulnerable road users need some consideration. Those on two wheels generally like to know a drivers blind spots especially large vehicles. I cycle a minimum of 12 miles a day and speak from experience( Gosh, I could rant all day).Thanks for the advise Ill cycle down to the DIY shop tomorrow


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Good point well made. I,m a cyclist and an HGV 1 driver and know exactly where you're coming from. Wee roads in Orkney don't help either, especially at junctions where you will need to make some funny turns to see oncoming traffic.


----------

